# Harley Babies! (pic heavy)



## moonkissed

Harley rats are long haired rats. They are adorable little floof balls <3

4 are Harleys (3 males, 1 female)
3 standard coats (1 male, 2 female)

This video they are 18 days old:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBnan6q40Nk

This video has the only Harley female. I've named her Harley Quinn <3
She is 3 weeks old here. She may be a dwarf as well.
This video is too cute seriously 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzHVFa1BKpU











































































this pic the black one is not a Harley. She is actually my 5 month old Dwarf Jaina. I went to get all the babies out of the cage to weigh and take pics and accidentally grabbed her with the babies because as you can see she is baby sized lol


----------



## Jokerfest

Oh my goodness they are so precious! I also had no idea dwarfs were THAT small omg so sweet.


----------



## Asiposea

Ooooh....my! Those little dumplings are too cute. Are harleys what some breeders call 'angora'?


----------



## Ratloved

Very very cute! I love the one in the video that you're holding in your hand. All aren't Precious babies!


----------



## moonkissed

Jokerfest said:


> Oh my goodness they are so precious! I also had no idea dwarfs were THAT small omg so sweet.


Well Jaina is alittle bit small as well. She weighs just 68g. My other two dwarf females that are 6 months old weigh 98 & 99g. She may still grow some as well.
Harleys can tend to be slightly smaller plus some of them are also dwarfs/dwarf carriers so they are slightly smaller as well. They weigh around 50-66g right now.
Compared to my standard babies that are 4.5 weeks old and weigh between 82 to 92g

Most dwarfs fully grown weigh around 100g or less.



> Ooooh....my! Those little dumplings are too cute. Are harleys what some breeders call 'angora'?


I know in mice the long haired variety is called angora. 

The long haired variety in rats is called Harley though. I don't believe it is the same as angora even. 

There is a breeder who says they have a brand new variety they are calling angora, they said it is a harley coat with a curl. So maybe harley + rex, I'm not sure. They have only posted about it very recently. And they seem to be the only one with it so far perhaps. It looks different from Harley though.

Harley rats were first discovered in a pet store and the very first one was named Harley so she named the variety after her. It has no undercoat & the hair is wispy and long. They have kinked whiskers as well. So with this litter I was able to tell who was Harley just by their whiskers right away before their coats even came in.



> Very very cute! I love the one in the video that you're holding in your hand. All aren't Precious babies!


Thank you! I seriously love her!My little Harley Quinn. I promised the first harley girl would have that name and then boom I get only one girl, it was fate lol
She is very chill. I love her so much already.


----------



## Asiposea

moonkissed said:


> There is a breeder who says they have a brand new variety they are calling angora, they said it is a harley coat with a curl. So maybe harley + rex, I'm not sure. They have only posted about it very recently. And they seem to be the only one with it so far perhaps. It looks different from Harley though.


Okay, I checked out pictures again of the angora rat and yeah they look totally different- although not long like I'd imagine a harley rex to be? It looks more like it doesn't have any guard hairs at all.


----------



## Grotesque

I had a rough night last night with my upstairs neighbors overflowing their tub and flooding my apartment and this really really made my day today. I needed a good smile.


----------



## Rattielover965

Awwwwww.Sooooo cute!😍🐀


----------



## moonkissed

Grotesque said:


> I had a rough night last night with my upstairs neighbors overflowing their tub and flooding my apartment and this really really made my day today. I needed a good smile.


oh wow that is horrible  I'm sorry! Stupid neighbors!

I hope you have a better day tomorrow, and I am glad it could help cheer you up!


----------



## SoaringRat

oooohHHHHHHH MY GOD THEY ARE PRECIOUS XOXOXOX What sweehearts, ahhh!!!! <3 Nice to finally see little Harleys!!!


----------



## BearNecessities

Oh my! They're so sweet! I'd love to start a harley line, but even finding rexes in the UK is near impossible! Lucky you though, they're gorgeous babies!💗


----------



## Nieve5552

Wow they are ridiculously adorable!  Including the dwarf girl, shes so little!!


----------

